# Question on NO3 and PO4



## stevensim (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi All,

Got a bit confuse by these.

On one hand, I have been reading we need to dose about 10ppm of NO3 and 0.5 to 1.0 ppm of PO4 in the tanks.

On the other hand some recommend to use NO3 and PO4 free fert. Like Easylife's Pro-fito and etc.

Anyone can help me on this ?


Thanks in advance.


Cheers
Stevensim


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

The PO4 free regime is way out dated. We now know better that algae is not caused by PO4. I dose it all the time..actually, I dose 2ppm PO4 for every 10ppm NO3



...and welcome to the forum


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Also, part of the conflict comes from the recommendation to dose NO3 and PO4 separately so you can control them aside from the other ferts. In a tank with a heavy fish load, NO3 in particular may be provided by the fish alone, so you wouldn't want to be adding more. PO4 can also sometimes come with fishfood. If these two are mixed in with the trace elements for example, then you're forced to add them to get the traces even if you don't want them. Hence the recommendation to dose separately.

In a high-light low-fish tank the opposite may occur. You may want to add more NO3 and PO4 but not that much more traces if they are mixed together.

TW


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome, Steve :smile: 

I prefer using a Macro fert that is free of N03/P04 so that I can have more control dosing the N03/P04 separately. If you do not add any N03 at all the plants growth will slow down and the chances of algae taking hold greatly increase. So keeping the N03/P04 at a 23 to 1 ratio is a good thing.


----------



## stevensim (Mar 19, 2005)

Gomer said:


> The PO4 free regime is way out dated. We now know better that algae is not caused by PO4. I dose it all the time..actually, I dose 2ppm PO4 for every 10ppm NO3
> 
> ...and welcome to the forum


Thanks for the warm Welcome Gomer !!

That what I suspect also after I check out on this all over the place.

Cheers ](*,)


----------



## stevensim (Mar 19, 2005)

TWood said:


> Also, part of the conflict comes from the recommendation to dose NO3 and PO4 separately so you can control them aside from the other ferts. In a tank with a heavy fish load, NO3 in particular may be provided by the fish alone, so you wouldn't want to be adding more. PO4 can also sometimes come with fishfood. If these two are mixed in with the trace elements for example, then you're forced to add them to get the traces even if you don't want them. Hence the recommendation to dose separately.
> 
> In a high-light low-fish tank the opposite may occur. You may want to add more NO3 and PO4 but not that much more traces if they are mixed together.
> 
> TW


OIC :shock: So thats the reason......

Thank TWood !!


----------



## stevensim (Mar 19, 2005)

trenac said:


> Welcome, Steve :smile:
> 
> I prefer using a Macro fert that is free of N03/P04 so that I can have more control dosing the N03/P04 separately. If you do not add any N03 at all the plants growth will slow down and the chances of algae taking hold greatly increase. So keeping the N03/P04 at a 23 to 1 ratio is a good thing.


Hi Trenac,

Yups.... thats what happening to my tank now algae all over my moss... That was the advise I got from the LFS when I got that Easylife Pro-fito. He told me only need this and nothing else !!! No need NO3 and PO4 !!! sigh....

Will have to add in the NO3/PO4 tonight when I reach home and pump up the CO2 to combat the Algae....

Thanks for the help !!

Cheers


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi stevensim

Plants need their nutrients just like fish do. You feed the plants and they will kill the algae for you. The nutrients are NO3, PO4, K, Mg, Ca, and TE (trace elements). You need to maintain those all the time in the water column. If only one is missing plants health will deteriorate and algae will attack.

Edward


----------



## stevensim (Mar 19, 2005)

Edward said:


> Hi stevensim
> 
> Plants need their nutrients just like fish do. You feed the plants and they will kill the algae for you. The nutrients are NO3, PO4, K, Mg, Ca, and TE (trace elements). You need to maintain those all the time in the water column. If only one is missing plants health will deteriorate and algae will attack.
> 
> Edward


Hi Edward,

Guess I learn the hard way... So have stick to what I have read instead of just listening to what the sales guy said.

Thanks & now back to combat the thread algae that is on my Taiwan Moss !!

Cheers ](*,)


----------

